# Best tire for MPG?



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

My original tires seemed to give me pretty good summer wear & MPG's. What tire came with this car new?
Any better ones out there for summer driving?
Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Goodyear FuelMax Assurance in the 7.5" width are the OEM tire.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

100200 and still going on original OEM tires. Avg 50 mpgs


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I would say the Bridgestone Ecopias, if the only reason, they are standard on the Toyota Prius.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Both tires mentioned are great, as well as the Michelin Energy Saver A/S.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Similar question to mine: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...pension/155465-new-lrr-tires-2012-eco-mt.html Different trim but the same basic question.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I love my Kumho Ecsta PA31 tires that I put on after 30,000 miles of hating the original Goodyears. They aren't officially labeled as LRR, but I get equal or better mileage than I got on the OEM Goodyear Assurance Fuelmax tires that are LRR. I've got almost 25,000 miles on my PA31s and they still look like new with most of their original tread depth remaining, compared to the OEM tires, which were down to 5/32 when I ditched them at 30,000 miles.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

revjpeterson said:


> I love my Kumho Ecsta PA31 tires that I put on after 30,000 miles of hating the original Goodyears. They aren't officially labeled as LRR, but I get equal or better mileage than I got on the OEM Goodyear Assurance Fuelmax tires that are LRR. I've got almost 25,000 miles on my PA31s and they still look like new with most of their original tread depth remaining, compared to the OEM tires, which were down to 5/32 when I ditched them at 30,000 miles.


Kumho and Hankook tires in any tire category are generally great for the money.

Of course, forking over the extra cash for Michelins or Pirellis will be a little better, but for the money, they're hard to beat.

Edit: Except maybe truck/large/offroad tires.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I am a fan of the Goodyears so far.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> I am a fan of the Goodyears so far.


Yep, I see no reason too look elsewhere as I am also happy with the OEM tires. First time I can ever say that! They are even somewhat decent in light snow.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just put some Nexen CP 672's on mine its a 70000 mile tire very quite and gives a great ride price was like 110$ a tire. I will buy them again. The Oem's lasted till 38000 inner walls were getting thin and yes they did get rotated when needed also felt they were a little noisy on the highway


----------

